# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Murders

## Peter NJ

People need to be aware.2 murders in 2 days.
One murder took place on Scilly Cay.What is going on?



http://www.thedailyherald.com/island...nguilla-.htmlu

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.anguillanews.com/enews/in...link/4288.html

----------


## amyb

So sad to see this report of violence on such a formerly peaceful island.

----------


## phil62

Hey Peter, remember Pressure King? Unfortunately, murders are not so rare anymore on the Island.

Phil

----------


## Peter NJ

Pressure was a reg night time visitor at my cottage..Last time I saw him was at the SXM airport,I was on my way to SBH for 99/00 New Years with my family.He came up from behind me and gave me a big hug and was bummed I wasn't heading to AXA.With in the next year he was murdered in his home.I never saw it but he had some demons.RIP Roger.

----------


## Peter NJ

Sadly what is going on there now are turf wars.East end/West end..North side/South side...Apparently these young kids today will kill each other if they catch you in the wrong Village.Isn't that nice? Carnival is on the verge of being cancelled in August.

----------


## phil62

A lot of the violence is drug related, and originates on St Martin. Sort of inter-Island turf wars.

Phil

----------


## LindaP

I think you are right Phil......I can't believe it happened on Scilly Cay?????
    That is very disturbing, Peter;  so sad for such a once peaceful place..

----------


## sbhlvr

I know...Scilly Key??? The place is the size of a postage stamp!
Our group has been thinking of vacationing there next May. I would hate to feel so guarded when vacationing there. All this bad sxm influence...ugh!

----------


## julianne

Very sad but not surprising. Many incidents of violence have been kept beneath the radar to preserve the reputation of the island for the sake of tourism. Anguilla is such a beautiful place and once-upon-a-time was serene. Not so anymore. People who love the place have been reluctant to speak out. It is such a shame; they meed to confront the issues, not hide them.

----------


## Peter NJ

In 1994 we were on a family vacation and our Villa was robbed.It was our last night on island and we were getting ready to go out for Dinner when my Sister started screaming from her bedroom.We all ran to the scream and found a young punk in the hallway.We surrounded him and he said he was there to clean the pool..LOL..He broke away from us and ran,I chased him through the grounds but he got away.Police responded quickly and I called my friend Emile Gumbs who was the former Chief Minister of the Island who I think got the Police hopping.They caught the punk hours later at Blowing Point ferry terminal trying to get to SXM..Later that night we went to the Station and my Mom laid into him as only a Mom can..The punk started crying and my brother and I were up next.We put the fear of God in him and we had to be restrained.Needless to say we had a bad last night.Not a great way to end a fab vacation as myself and my brother slept with butcher knives next to our beds...We feel it was inside job with the Maids as they knew we were leaving the next day and couldnt press charges...Still it didn't stop me from buying a cottage the next year.A rustic place that barely locked up tight...No fear back then but today would be a different story.

----------


## phil62

Anguilla is indeed a very sad story. We started going there in the 80's, and it was basically beautiful beaches and not much else. Over development hit them big time in the last 10 years, and there was a major influx of foreign workers to support all of the building. Then at least half of the large projects ran out of money or totally went bust. The result is a lot of foreign workers with no jobs and no money. It's a pattern you see repeated all over the Caribbean with pretty much the same result.

Phil

----------


## NHDiane

Never been to Anguilla...but what's the different here between this isle and SBH??  There are plenty of arrivals into SBH from SXM everyday, either staying for the day or longer.  How can SBH avoid what's happening in Anguilla?  Or can't they??

----------


## andynap

Why are people blaming SXM for what happened?? Anguilla has it's own problems and has nothing to do with SXM.

----------


## Peter NJ

Yes this is all AXA.The only thing that involves SXM is thats where they get the guns from.This is all about Village vs Village and the young kids who fight for their turf.Its about Drugs and turf.Wanna be gangsters are gonna destroy that island if they don't start cracking down on violence.My first Carnival 15 years ago had a shoot out 50 feet away from me outside Johnnos in broad daylight.Talk about excitement.

----------


## andynap

In order for this to have happened on Scilly Cay it had to be planned. You can't just drive or walk there. Had to be a worker there.

----------


## Petri

We haven't been to Anguilla for years but when we went there more frequently, every year the trucks got bigger but not much else happened.  People didn't fix their houses or yards, just bought bigger cars.

----------


## NHDiane

> The only thing that involves SXM is thats where they get the guns from.



I guess they can come from anywhere

----------


## DAL

This is so sad.  I will never forget Dave from Mangoes murder, it all seems to get swept under the carpet.

----------


## phil62

You are so right. We were there just after Pressure King was murdered, and anyone we asked about it gave the same answer, which was "he's dead, that's all we know". The situation there is very bad, and it's a shame because Anguilla is a lovely Island with wonderful beaches and wonderful people. 

Phil

----------


## Peter NJ

How can you not solve Murders on a 16 by 3 island?

----------


## Peter NJ

Not only are the Murders swept under the carpet but this is the only forum that has this story.The other two big sites for Anguilla Tripadvisor and Anguillaforum had posts started by members and with in days they were removed..Why not let people be up on current events bad or good?

----------


## LindaP

Wow....maybe it's because they don't want people who own those hugh expensive villas or those who are considering buying into those expensive new places ( Viceroy, Mead's Bay villas, etc)  to stop paying taxes, or selling out??????
  No news is good news to those people.

----------


## NHDiane

Excellent point Peter!  Does the island have a police department?  It cant be very big

----------


## Peter NJ

For those interested.Scroll this forum.



http://www.axareality.com/#bn-forum-1-1-630869636/7725

----------


## LindaP

Whoa, Peter....I didn't know it was that bad, and out of control. 
   I never saw past the sweetness of the Anguillans, but it sounds like the youth are not the same, and it's gotten out of hand.  Then you look at someone like Omari Banks, who was a successful Cricket player; now singer/songwriter......and you wish more of the youth would look up to him, and copy his example.

----------

